# Ping Eye 2 - Pat Pending, Upside Down Text.



## AllyMac78 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone shed some light on these



I'm a Ping fan, thought I'd buy some Eye 2s for fun, I thought I knew all versions of Ping Eye 2 but seems I dont really. I bought them on Ebay for Â£60 + Â£9, 3-SW. the pictures were fuzzy with no close up of the heads, I thought I was buying pre + with the patent numbers.

Pat Pending is something I haven't seen, also never seen the upside down text.

can anyone tell me anything? are they rare? did I get a bargin? why the upside down text?

Thanks ðŸ˜


----------



## rookiesteve (Aug 11, 2019)

Could try contacting Ping directly?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2019)

I had a Ping eye 2 driver back in the early 80s, i think the irons were around then too.


----------



## AllyMac78 (Aug 11, 2019)

tried contacting ping UK, less than helpful. I gave the serial number b02115 but was told it was to old. 

I have found 2 sets online selling for $650 about Â£600.

if it was confirmed that was the price, I'd really spend some money re-gripping, maybe refurbishment.

they are awesome btw, not had them on the course proper, but they feel great, almost more accurate, I got ap1s and they are fine, but the pings really feel different class, just have to club up.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

I believe that Patent Pending Eye 2's were made between 1982-4 and featured the V groove design. Basically the original Ping Eye 2. After that it went to U grooves. Then onto square grooves etc.


----------



## Mattyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Looks like the V Groove model to me? See the link below.

https://www.randa.org/RulesEquipment/Equipment/Equipment-Explorer/Results?type=club&id='2011-0388A


----------



## Karateka (Sep 16, 2019)

Try reaching the Ping directly.


----------

